# Majority Text vs. Critical Text vs. Textus Receptus – Textual Criticism 101



## Georgiadis (Apr 1, 2022)

Majority Text vs. Critical Text vs. Textus Receptus - Textual Criticism 101 - Berean Patriot


There are three major competing Greek sources to use for translating the New Testament: the Critical Text, the Majority Text, and the Textus Receptus. The science of assembling these manuscripts is called “Textual Criticism”, and you can consider this a complete Textual Criticism 101 article...



www.bereanpatriot.com





I found this exhaustive breakdown of the Critical / Majority / Confessional views really helpful. Appologies if it has already been shared. It’s a long read but worth it if you’d like to see the strengths and weaknesses of each method. The author doesn’t come out in FULL support of any one particular text but leans towards the Majority Text as a good starting point and refers to his preferred model as “Equitable Eclecticism” at the end.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks! I look very much forward to reading this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Georgiadis (Apr 1, 2022)

One thing I found surprising was his parallel comparison to the ancient works of Homer, which is often used as an argument _for_ CT presuppositions, only he uses it to draw support _for_ the “medium text” (which he states is more akin to the Byzantine family than Alexandrian).


----------

